# Grandpa's gun, check it out



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

This was my great grandfathers gun. It has been handed down to me by my grandfather. Its a 10 Ga Parker Brothers double barrel. Apparently he was right handed and blind in his right eye. Pretty unique gun, in great shape. I still have the paper 10 gauge shells, but wouldnt dare shoot it......


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

that thing is fricken awesome.....


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Very, very, very cool ... and the history of it makes it even that much cooler!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

is that factory or did he do it himself?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

FM, I just had to rip and post this at TFL!!! Follow their discussion if you wish... 
http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4686122#post4686122

Hope you don't mind... But too fine a gun to just share here!

Brent


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

that is a sweet piece... when i get home from Erik's place I'll take pictures of "the monster".. my kids hurloom piece.... a handmade piece


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

First reply at TFL was educational for me at least...


> It's called a Crossover stock, Brent. Not common, but not unknown either.


I know slight "off center" is called "cast" but didn't know this has a term all it's own...

Brent


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

It is hard to tell of it was factory. The markings looks like it was. If it was hand made, they done a hell of a job. I will post more pics of the bend. I have had this gun for 10 years, always wondered what it was worth. Just dont let it out much...


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Since Parker has always been a finer arm... I am guessing that the gun would have been tailor fit and custom ordered from new... 

The gun was already high dollar and to modify the works and hand build new furniture would have broke all but the wealthiest shooters.

Brent


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a very interesting piece.
I would suggest that you should also get as much documentation as you can on the gun & all previous owners and how the gun came to each person, then have it notarized. Even with pictures of your grandfathers if possible.
This would not only vastly increase the collector value of the piece, but be very interesting to future generations. 
I mention this as I have some antique pieces I inherited from my father & grandfather, but I know very little about them as I & they were always too busy to write anything down. Now I have forgotten which story goes with which gun & both my dad & granddad have past long ago & now there is no one to ask.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Really nice gun , thanks for showing it to us.

my first thought was , now there is a gun that a drunk could shoot well


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> my first thought was...


Mine was "now who the hell would leave a cool ass old side by side where someone could run over it with an iron wheeled tractor"...:whistling::no:

Brent


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool looking stock, never saw one like that before. I did however see a few newer style ones at some trap shoots. They use them to adjust eye dominance, left, right or none. Very cool looking gun.


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

I did look up the serial # and it was made around 1905.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

This is great! I have followed old guns for most of my life (69 years) and have never seen one like this. Combined with being a Parker, this has to be worth some serious money. I would recommed that you have it appraised by an expert, and then have it insured.
Then lock that sucker up!


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

As you can see in the pictures, there is one small flaw in the wood. Its kinda under the metal from the trigger guard, bending with the stock. The piece of metal has engravings that match the gun and a serial # on it.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Buckyt said:


> recommed that you have it appraised by an expert, and then have it insured.
> _*Then lock that sucker up*_!


X2!!!!!!!!! nice gun:thumbsup:


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is what we call "the monster" it is heavy heavy heavy heavy... it was hand build by a gun smith L. Schnautz. In Freehold nj... sometime in the 1870's.. also have the same grandfathers Mason sword from the same time frame...with his name engraved in it


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

You might get more info here. The entire forum is about Parker guns.

http://www.parkerguns.org/forums/


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

that is a very nice weapon ! glad your family kept it in such good shape!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Corinas2 I really enjoyed seeing your Monster. We have a similar gun inherited from my Father in Law. This like holding history in your hand.


----------

